
Why Most Startups Shouldn’t Seek Investment - PeterRodriquez
http://www.alleywatch.com/2013/08/why-most-startups-shouldnt-seek-investment/
======
benologist
What startups shouldn't do is register dozens of accounts to spam their shitty
site on HN, like alleywatch.

